# Question sur l'écran de l'iPad...



## MacSedik (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes , 

Voilà comme dit dans le titre, hier en visionnant une vidéo j'ai remarqué une partie de l'écran plus retro-éclairée que d'autres (dans le coin haut à droite à côté des boutons de volume), faut vraiment être dans le noir pour le voir. donc je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes ont remarqué la même chose? ça se trouve c'est normal avec les écran LED rétro-éclairés? car j'hésite à appeler le SAV pour ça... 

merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Août 2010)

Yep, je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon écran. Est-ce systématique? As-tu essayé avec une autre vidéo ou une application? Et avec un fond blanc, est-ce flagrant?


----------



## MacSedik (14 Août 2010)

Salut,

J'ai essayé avec une vidéo (Film) et Safari (quand on ouvre les Bookmarks avec le fond noir) et je vois bien une partie de l'écran ou le rétro-éclairage est fort par rapport aux autres parties... on le remarque juste dans le noir, pas sur un fond blanc ou d'une autre couleur.


----------

